# How to move a nest? Help!



## proudpigeoneer (Apr 20, 2011)

greetings fellow pigeoneers!

i arrived home a few days ago to find a lovely pigeon had built a "nest" (really just a few leaves on the ground) right in front of my front door at the top of a staircase. the next day there were two lovely eggs for me to admire. however, every time i leave the house or come home it spooks mama/papa bird, causing them to take flight right over my head until things quite down, at which point they return.

i think that leaving the nest where it is probably is not a great idea. i fear that if the eggs actually hatch i will have some very protective parents around, and would rather not do battle every time i come home. however, i am at a loss as to how to move the eggs and nest to a safe place. how will the parents find their eggs? i have thought of moving the eggs/leaves in small amounts, bit by bit, until they arrive at their new location. a pigeon egg conveyor belt? i'm also not sure where to put the eggs as i live on a busy street in a large city with no front yard to speak of.

any thoughts for how to proceed would be much appreciated!


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

For the most part, once you moved the eggs they will stop sitting on them. Maybe you can put some kind of a box around the nest to protect it. post some pics and maybe other people can give you some ideas.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

proudpigeoneer said:


> greetings fellow pigeoneers!
> 
> i arrived home a few days ago to find a lovely pigeon had built a "nest" (really just a few leaves on the ground) right in front of my front door at the top of a staircase. the next day there were two lovely eggs for me to admire. however, every time i leave the house or come home it spooks mama/papa bird, causing them to take flight right over my head until things quite down, at which point they return.
> 
> ...


you can try it, and if it does not work they will go elsewhere and start again.. the eggs are new..so there is no embryo inside yet..so you would not hurt anything if they abandon it.


----------



## proudpigeoneer (Apr 20, 2011)

thanks! here is a photo which will hopefully better illustrate why the nest location is such a problem.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yeah, they do not always use good judgment in that department.. I can see why you want it moved..and really it is not safe from predators there either.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

spirit wings said:


> yeah, they do not always use good judgment in that department..


The funniest thing about that statement is that the male pigeon (at least in my loft) are the ones who actually build the nest. Which goes to show that human males are not the only ones that lose either minds over the ladies.


----------

